# 90' Nissan Stanza UPGRADES!



## 90Stanzaguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok so im new here, and i own a stanza

Ok so i bought a Stanza auto yes its an auto but still, im currently looking for:

Air Intake Tube
Exhaust Kit's or ideas for exhaust has a 3 inch straight pipe on the back=crap
Fuel Rail
Fuel Pressure Regulator
Any ideas on adjustable cam gears?

This is only a daily driver for college/work but i want power on the freeway so yea

If anyone has any ideas let me know


----------

